# Would Anyone Be Interested In A Crime/Police Procedural Genre Book Club?



## Joe Renzo

Just a thought, and if you have any certain authors/books in mind please let us know. 

It is us, the eBook generation, who are constantly changing the future, and I like the way it's heading, thanks to everyone who contributes on these boards, thank you...


----------



## C.R. Jakes

Hell yes i would be interested. That's the genre where I make my bones.


----------



## Kathy Bennett

Absolutely!


----------



## krystiana

I would.  I'm still new to Kindle Boards and am not sure how to proceed.  But I do love to read/write mysteries and thrillers of all kinds.


----------



## Tim Ellis

I'm in!


----------



## cmg.sweet

My favorite genre!  i'd be interested


----------



## mattlynn

Indeed. There's lots of great books in that genre we could swap information about. 

- Matt Lynn


----------



## JFHilborne

cmg.sweet said:


> My favorite genre! i'd be interested


ditto this


----------



## Blakeney

Hi Folks,

Did you end up starting a club?  This is also one of my favourite genres   Would def want to join..or help set it up if anyone wanted a hand?

B


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'd like to suggest L.J. Sellers Det. Jackson series starting with _The Sex Club_. Don't let the name put you off.


----------



## Blakeney

Just checked it out on Amazon - sounds right up my street! Anyone else up for reading this one?

Do we just continue posting and discussing the book on this thread or do we make a new 'official' thread for the Klub...I am a little confused  

B


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Blakeney said:


> Just checked it out on Amazon - sounds right up my street! Anyone else up for reading this one?
> 
> Do we just continue posting and discussing the book on this thread or do we make a new 'official' thread for the Klub...I am a little confused
> 
> B


Geoffrey or Betsy are in charge of the Book Clubs, but I believe anyone can start up a thread to discuss a book in The Book Corner. Check with one of the mods to make sure.


----------



## JFHilborne

I read this book a while ago, so I'm up for a discussion. Keep me posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JFHilborne said:


> I read this book a while ago, so I'm up for a discussion. Keep me posted.


Have you read the rest of the series? There should be another one out soon.


----------

